
AWS Growth - Adding a Third Availability Zone in Tokyo - DanielRibeiro
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/09/aws-growth-adding-a-third-az-in-tokyo.html
======
tav
It's nice that they are expanding. But I really wish they would add IPv6
support for EC2 instances. It sucks to not be able to natively use IPv6 for
UDP applications on EC2 :(

~~~
justincormack
Obviously thats going to be a very different team, but absolutely agree. Plus
ipv6 for s3 and cloudfront...

~~~
donavanm
Now Im curious. How many of your clients a) truly support IPv6 b) require
IPv6? And the follow up to b, what does IPv6 provide that v4 does not?

~~~
flyt
\- Few now, but more soon as ISPs ramp up IPv6 deployment

\- Almost none require v6

\- It provides future compatibility as the v4 address space is (effectively)
used up and can't cover new services joining the internet in the future. Full
Internet conversion to v6 is critically needed and inevitable. Supporting it
on a large service like AWS accelerates familiarity with the technology and
enabled more people to silently begin making use of v6.

